# Massive Fishtank Move Of 2010!



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

Here's another vid of the fish tanks folks.
My livestock got a little large for the 75 gallon tank..... so I upgraded to a 120








In the process I also moved the piranha tank downstairs and set up a [Through the wall & into the storage closet] filtration room!
I'd say there's + or - 150 gallons in the entire system. 
Both tanks are in the vid.... but it's primarily a saltwater walk around... ENJOY!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Are you seriously running 4 Vortech's? That's nuts! You should get a way bigger tank!


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

Sheppard said:


> Are you seriously running 4 Vortech's? That's nuts! You should get a way bigger tank!


There aren't any dead spots!








All kidding aside though, the two MP 40s in the Ecosmart modes do an awesome job. (I've cut the power to the two MP 10s to see the difference)
Running all 4 changes the dynamic of the Ecosmart nutrient transport mode quite a bit. 
Basically it creates big waves in a side to side pattern. Biased towards the master pump (which is closest to the overflow) & gradually tansitionong to the other side and then back again. This pulls all the "crap" up and into the open water. Then they switch to steady longer pulses to move it to the surface and into the overflow. The two 10s on the back make a huge difference in stirring up the detritus. Three MP 40s would likely do the same thing, however with the two 10s on the back of the tank my options for flow around the rockwork are doubled.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW

2x mp 40s and 2x mp10s
Thats SERIOUS!.

Very odd, Setup. but i guess its working out for you.

What skimmer is that?, How i stop my skimmer for overskimming. Besides the usual adjustments.
Put it in the sump and raise it with eggcrate. 
Is there a reason you direct feed the skimmer?

I see the Bling in the Mpz but you have to tell us what the skimmer and the lighting is.

----


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

shiver905 said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW
> 
> 2x mp 40s and 2x mp10s
> Thats SERIOUS!.
> ...


The skimmer is a Red Sea C-Skim 1800. It's maximum flow rate capability for a feed pump is 450 GPH. The MJ pump I have on it is 475 GPH. It has a flow control valve on it's inlet.... I had to turn it waaaayyyyy down. B
Now it's pulling tons of nasty skimmate out and leaving the water in the system where it belongs.








As far as my lighting goes..... It's pretty sad. 
It's got my old Orbit PC fixture AND the crappy strip light on it for now. 
I have 8 high intensity LED panels with a 2 to 1 ratio of white & blue LEDs. 
As soon as I get my canopy they'll be replacing the current setup.
The multiple Vortechs have been adjusted & tuned to my specific setup of rockwork & the fact that I'm using a CPR overflow. The wave looks pretty neat from the top down because it's shape incorporates the space that the overflow takes up. In the new Ecosmart modes, the MP10s in slave mode have had their maximum speed set lower, but still fast enough to pull uneaten food & detritus off the tank floor AND out from the rockwork. I know it seems like overkill & if I set all 4 to wide open my fish look like they're in a washing machine







. 
However... With a lot of adjustment & a few calls in to Ecotechmarines tech support (Thanks Brad) I have the best possible flow patterns in my tank. 
I plan to make a video specifically showing the exact settings of the 4 Vortechs this weekend. I'll update the thread with the link as soon as it uploads.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice setup, love the filtration and the video. The one thing is I would say take the red skim and toss it. I sorry but I have 8 skimmers in my garage and the red sea is one of them. but if chucking it is not an option, red sea was very helpful on customer service. Mine continued to leak every 2 months. I now run nothing but super reef octopus skimmers they are 250-500 $ for the average tanks and they feature bubble blaster pump, never been happier. plus watch lunar wrasse in a reef tank, they are very hard to keep in a full reef as they love inverts.


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

redbellyman21 said:


> very nice setup, love the filtration and the video. The one thing is I would say take the red skim and toss it. I sorry but I have 8 skimmers in my garage and the red sea is one of them. but if chucking it is not an option, red sea was very helpful on customer service. Mine continued to leak every 2 months. I now run nothing but super reef octopus skimmers they are 250-500 $ for the average tanks and they feature bubble blaster pump, never been happier. plus watch lunar wrasse in a reef tank, they are very hard to keep in a full reef as they love inverts.


Thanks for the reply







. 
Sadly, Ozzy the lunare wrasse did pass away. It was the first time he'd ever been netted.... & I think the stress of it killed him. R.I.P. 
As far as the skimmer goes, it's adjusted perfectly now. It was in my old setup & running off the main return pump with a T valve to adjust the flow. It's never leaked (yet







)
I'll put together a more complete vid of the filtration room.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

OMGnitrateAGAIN said:


> very nice setup, love the filtration and the video. The one thing is I would say take the red skim and toss it. I sorry but I have 8 skimmers in my garage and the red sea is one of them. but if chucking it is not an option, red sea was very helpful on customer service. Mine continued to leak every 2 months. I now run nothing but super reef octopus skimmers they are 250-500 $ for the average tanks and they feature bubble blaster pump, never been happier. plus watch lunar wrasse in a reef tank, they are very hard to keep in a full reef as they love inverts.


Thanks for the reply







. 
Sadly, Ozzy the lunare wrasse did pass away. It was the first time he'd ever been netted.... & I think the stress of it killed him. R.I.P. 
As far as the skimmer goes, it's adjusted perfectly now. It was in my old setup & running off the main return pump with a T valve to adjust the flow. It's never leaked (yet







)
I'll put together a more complete vid of the filtration room.
[/quote]
I know wrasses are hard as hell to catch but I never use nets on saltwater fish. I even try to not use nets for fresh fish either. The stress is never good on any fish. But I am sorry to hear about his passing. I swear dude the SRO reef octopus is the best skimmer I ever owned. right out of the box it put perfect foam. there's pictures in sw pics section. but the levers dont have effect of water skim level? If so than its typically back pressure. notice most skimmers if the return/exhaust is not a direct flow or smooth exit the level rises. so it defeats the levers and adjustment since the adjusters stifle the exhaust or open the exhaust to get your water line level. that's my only advice on that


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

redbellyman21 said:


> very nice setup, love the filtration and the video. The one thing is I would say take the red skim and toss it. I sorry but I have 8 skimmers in my garage and the red sea is one of them. but if chucking it is not an option, red sea was very helpful on customer service. Mine continued to leak every 2 months. I now run nothing but super reef octopus skimmers they are 250-500 $ for the average tanks and they feature bubble blaster pump, never been happier. plus watch lunar wrasse in a reef tank, they are very hard to keep in a full reef as they love inverts.


Thanks for the reply







. 
Sadly, Ozzy the lunare wrasse did pass away. It was the first time he'd ever been netted.... & I think the stress of it killed him. R.I.P. 
As far as the skimmer goes, it's adjusted perfectly now. It was in my old setup & running off the main return pump with a T valve to adjust the flow. It's never leaked (yet







)
I'll put together a more complete vid of the filtration room.
[/quote]
I know wrasses are hard as hell to catch but I never use nets on saltwater fish. I even try to not use nets for fresh fish either. The stress is never good on any fish. But I am sorry to hear about his passing. I swear dude the SRO reef octopus is the best skimmer I ever owned. right out of the box it put perfect foam. there's pictures in sw pics section. but the levers dont have effect of water skim level? If so than its typically back pressure. notice most skimmers if the return/exhaust is not a direct flow or smooth exit the level rises. so it defeats the levers and adjustment since the adjusters stifle the exhaust or open the exhaust to get your water line level. that's my only advice on that
[/quote]
I was just running too much flow through it.....








Now it's creating perfect foam. I run the neck washing jets twice a day for 2 - 3 minutes and clean the neck with a sponge once a week. It's foam production is actually quite efficent when it's not being over-driven with too much flow.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

that was my other thought. I just figured you had same flow or pump as the original tank design.


----------

